
Google’s Earth: how the tech giant is helping the state spy on us - charlysl
https://www.theguardian.com/news/2018/dec/20/googles-earth-how-the-tech-giant-is-helping-the-state-spy-on-us
======
kerng
Interesting article. I have never heard of Keyhole before. Was that
acquisition discussed a lot when Google bought them and shipped Google Earth?

~~~
Rebelgecko
They had some visibility before the Google acquisition from getting their
watermark on the evening news. The k in KML also stands for Keyhole

